# How do Five Ten shoes fit?



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

When I buy shoes, my size is 10, 10.5, or 11, depending on the shoe. For common reference here, my size is 11 in Nike running shoes, but a 10 in something like Sperrys. I want to get a pair of Five Ten MTB shoes online, but I am not sure how they'll fit--do they typically run big (10 is good for me), small (11 is good for me), or just right (10.5 it is)?


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

I just bought a pair of the freeriders in a size 10. For reference, I wear a 10 in the New Balance minimus shoes (snug fit, but wide toebox which I like). The freeriders are very snug, and I'm hoping they stretch just a tad. To be more specific though, they are snug width-wise, the length is fine. I think if you are narrow footed, go with a smaller size, if you need more width, consider sizing up.


----------



## MarkVT (Jul 16, 2008)

My Freeriders are size 10.5... the same as my Nike running shoes. My feet aren't wide or narrow, and I feel like the shoes fit pretty darn good. They're very similar to the Vans I used to wear, but stiffer and much more grippy on my flats.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have tried two styles in the last week.
I am 6foot 215 size 11
First was Five Ten Spitfire








I like this shoe but it squeezed my toes way too much, after 5min on my feet = Pain
So I sent them back (Gotta LOVE Zappos dot com, free shipping both ways)

Next try Five Ten Freeriders








I like this shoe better..still kinda snug on the toes (side to side) the length is fine. I have them on my feet now, just got them last night. 
Very well made shoe and I'm sure it will streach out for my wider foot. The first pair was just way too narrow. I like the Freeriders better anyway so it worked out.
By the way Zappos dot com is awesome customer service and the free shipping to me and back to them is way cool!!
Burt


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I'm in the same dilemma, more or less. I ordered the FreeRiders from Zappos. First pair is size 12, which is my normal size for most brands. Initial thoughts are they fit well, but I could help but wonder if the next size up would be more appropriate. So, called Zappos and they sent a size 13.

Side by side they don't appear to be really all that different in size. But on my feet the size 13 clearly has more room to breath, but I had to cinch the laces noticeably tighter to get the shoe to feel snug.

With one of each size on I pedal around my small back yard in the grass. The size 13 felt like my foot could and would shift around inside the shoe, whereas the size 12 was secure.

To get to my point and question. I think I could stay with the size 12 if I had some confirmation that these shoes stretch. If they don't stretch, I think I'd have to stay with larger size. Anyone with experience that can please chime in?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## MarkVT (Jul 16, 2008)

I only wear my Freeriders when I'm out riding, and they seem to have stretched a little, but not nearly as much as any other shoe I've ever owned. I think they may stretch more if I wore them every day.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I hope I'm not being to quick to decide and end up regretting it later, but I'm going to go with the size 13. Just after wearing both sizes, one on each foot for the last 2 hours, it is clear that the larger size will be better in the long run. I sure wish they had a 12.5 as I think that would be ideal. I'll just wear thicker socks if needed or get an insole pad, which these could use anyways for some added cushion, at least in the heel.

ben


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

cecald said:


> I just bought a pair of the freeriders in a size 10. For reference, I wear a 10 in the New Balance minimus shoes (snug fit, but wide toebox which I like). The freeriders are very snug, and I'm hoping they stretch just a tad. To be more specific though, they are snug width-wise, the length is fine. I think if you are narrow footed, go with a smaller size, if you need more width, consider sizing up.


Nice, my feet are relatively narrow so that's some good info. I do have high arches though, any comments on that?


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

MarkVT said:


> My Freeriders are size 10.5... the same as my Nike running shoes. My feet aren't wide or narrow, and I feel like the shoes fit pretty darn good. They're very similar to the Vans I used to wear, but stiffer and much more grippy on my flats.


Interesting, I may want to go with an 11 then. Thanks!


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> I have tried two styles in the last week.
> I am 6foot 215 size 11
> First was Five Ten Spitfire
> View attachment 820808
> ...


Have they stretched yet? Seems like stretching will be my friend based on what I've read here so far. I definitely want them to be snug, but I wanna avoid pain. Unfortunately my left foot is significantly bigger than my right, so it's always troublesome finding something that fits the left without the right being too loose. Stretching is key to helping me here.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

bluntrager said:


> Have they stretched yet? Seems like stretching will be my friend based on what I've read here so far. I definitely want them to be snug, but I wanna avoid pain. Unfortunately *my left foot is significantly bigger than my right, so it's always troublesome finding something that fits the left without the right being too loose*. Stretching is key to helping me here.


Me too!

Here is my experience with the 5 Ten range. I tried them for size in hiking shoes in a local shop. I'm normally a size 9 in most shoes. The size 9 felt way too tight, my toes were jammed in the end of the shoe. On the other hand the size 10 felt way too big so I figured the 9.5 would be perfect so I ordered MTB shoes online. Turns out the 9.5 were too big. I was swimming around in them and my feet would end up feeling numb in a very short time. So I ordered a pair of size 9 and I'm much happier with them. Trying them on in the shop I was basing my decision on the feeling of a shoe I'm going to be walking/hiking/running in and they felt way too small. But MTB biking you are not putting anywhere near the forward pressing pressure through your toes. The pressure is more vertical through the ball of your foot so the toes being jammed in the end of the shoe was not an issue and for me felt better. Much happier with the smaller size. Having said that they are very stiff shoes. Can't imagine them stretching much. Nowhere near as comfortable on my feet as my old Asic Cross Trainers were to wear but the great soles offer fantastic grip compared to everyday sneakers/trainers.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Happy Friday
Yes, I am felling them "less" snug. They are still stiff, I'm on day 3 they are on my feet right now (wearing them to work).
Yesterday I walked around the building a few times, came in took them off and folded and hand streached them trying to encourage the center of the shoe to relax a bit.
My toe tips are fine it's just the width is still snugg, but they don't hurt so I'm gonna keep them and like all shoes I think they will break in fine.
This my first pair of 5.10 and the stealth rubber sole is way stiffer than Vans I have allways wore so I'm looking forward to tomorrow morings ride. I probly will do the walk around the building thing today, gets the shoes hot for a good hand streaching..

Definatly a snug fitting shoe
Later
Burt


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm going to try some on today down at the LBS. If they have some, I'll let you all know what I end up with. Looks like 10.5 or 11 will be my best bet. Can't wait to prevent bashing up my shins on the pedals.


----------



## *RidinDirty* (Feb 24, 2013)

I am wondering what style of Five Tens I should get. I have a brand new pair of Freeriders, but I wonder if these will hold up to the kind of riding I do? Several reviews have said that these fall apart quickly. What do you all think? 

I ride All-Mountain trails and am getting into Downhill riding. I think the Impact are UGLY!!! So I was looking for something a little more low-profile but still functional.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Burt4x4 said:


> Happy Friday
> Yes, I am felling them "less" snug. They are still stiff, I'm on day 3 they are on my feet right now (wearing them to work).
> Yesterday I walked around the building a few times, came in took them off and folded and hand streached them trying to encourage the center of the shoe to relax a bit.
> My toe tips are fine it's just the width is still snugg, but they don't hurt so I'm gonna keep them and like all shoes I think they will break in fine.
> ...


the soles are supposed to be stiff, so folding them is probably counter productive. i found the toe area on 5.10s to be snug, so i went up a half size and they fit fine. I have a pair of the regular freeriders that I wore all of last year. Earlier this year i replaced them with the freerider xvi...and they fit exactly the same. The xvi are a bit slimmer and have less padding on the sides, but still fit about the same.


----------



## MarkVT (Jul 16, 2008)

*RidinDirty* said:


> I am wondering what style of Five Tens I should get. I have a brand new pair of Freeriders, but I wonder if these will hold up to the kind of riding I do? Several reviews have said that these fall apart quickly. What do you all think?
> 
> I ride All-Mountain trails and am getting into Downhill riding. I think the Impact are UGLY!!! So I was looking for something a little more low-profile but still functional.


I got my Freeriders in the spring of 2012 and they're still holding together really well; a small amount of fraying on the laces, but that's about it. I only wear these shoes when riding, and I ride every weekend (and occasionally midweek) during spring, summer, and fall. Also, it sounds like we ride very similarly; I'm trying to progress from all mtn to downhill as well. Based on my experience, I'd buy Freeriders again.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Also have freeriders. Bought over a year ago. Been holding up fine. If you have them, just run them till failure. Add to knowledge base and move on.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

drwx said:


> The xvi are a bit slimmer and have less padding on the sides, but still fit about the same.


I'm going to call this differently. The XVi is a weird sizing and definitely run larger, both in length and forefoot volume. I normally wear a 10.5 M in Impacts and had to size down 1/2 size for the XVi, and even then the forefoot volume is huge. Added note, I prefer a snug feel with any bike shoe, definitely more-so than walking/hiking shoes, so take that info with a grain of salt.
I'm preferring the Tevas over the five-10's right now.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Simplemind said:


> I'm going to call this differently. The XVi is a weird sizing and definitely run larger, both in length and forefoot volume. I normally wear a 10.5 M in Impacts and had to size down 1/2 size for the XVi, and even then the forefoot volume is huge. Added note, I prefer a snug feel with any bike shoe, definitely more-so than walking/hiking shoes, so take that info with a grain of salt.
> I'm preferring the Tevas over the five-10's right now.


Not saying you're wrong, but mine are exactly the same size. I normally wear 9.5 and had to size up to 10.

The first 2 pics are the xvi width and length. The second 2 pics are the regular freeriders. They look the same to me. 4.25" wide and 11.75" long. They fit the same, but the xvi has a slimmer upper with less padding.



























--
Stephen


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Finally got my shoes. Went with impact lowrisers size 11. Great fit!


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

just ordered my freeriders cant wait


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

Five tens? Go bigger! I ordered UK 10.5 which is euro 45. Euro 45 often fit but this time they were very snug and 46 (UK size 11) was closer to perfect. Production switched from China to Korea a few years ago and they have seemed a snugger fit since then.


----------



## RidingSeed (Jul 3, 2013)

I usually go for a bigger size and use lifts to reduce the volume. I'm always getting a perfect fit.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

RidingSeed said:


> I usually go for a bigger size and use lifts to reduce the volume. I'm always getting a perfect fit.


Lifts? You mean something like beefier insoles? I have plantar fasciitis so I put orthodics in my shoes. Definitely helps them fit better, but I could use a little more.


----------



## willymoe (Jan 27, 2011)

i have 3 pairs of 5.10's. I always get them .5 bigger than my other shoes and they fit perfect.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

willymoe said:


> i have 3 pairs of 5.10's. I always get them .5 bigger than my other shoes and they fit perfect.


As the OP--and a proud owner of some brand new 5.10s--I would like to recognize this as valid information for any future threadgoers that are unsure what size to buy. As a recap, I typically wear size 10.5 in normal shoes. My new 5.10s are size 11 and they fit pretty darn good. Any smaller and my toes would be mashed up against the end. Any bigger and they'd be...well, too big of course. They are remarkably grippy and especially help keep my feet planted on rough climbs.

Thank you to everyone who made this thread so special through good ole fashioned compassion, love, and dedication to helping complete strangers realize their mountain biking dreams while reaching for the stars.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nicley said:
I too have an update, I returned the 11s. They didn't hurt but the constant squeesing was buggy!!
I just got my 11.5 Freeriders and BAM! Fit feel good!! 
My normal size is 11
Happy Trails ALL!!


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

just got my new freeriders,
they fit great
i normally wear 11 (i do have some shoes in 11.5)
ordered 11.5 and they fit perfectly

they are deceptively light and comfortable


----------

